# dog with hot spots



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Our dog has a couple of hot spots on her hips.
Is there any thing else i can do for her.
I cut her off any grain products, which usually causes them and I an applying cortizone cream to them.
We gave her a bath about 5 days ago. They were there before the bath.
I've been giving her a dose of benydryl about once a day also.

I found one web site that said to clean them with peroxide, but wasn't sure if that was ok or not.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I am personally against cortizone creams. When I was little and into my teens, I had exema pretty badly. We used cortizone creams a fair amount and they never helped either the itching or the inflamation, as far as I could tell, it made them worse. For friends that WERE helped, when they quit, they broke out worse than before. No thanks on that! 

When my skin is broken out, it helps to keep it clean and dry and to use fragrance free liquid laundry soaps - seems the wrong laundry products is one of my biggest problems any more. Some food do seem to cause me problems, but mostly external contact dermatitis. 

What kind of dog do you have? What color is she? Age? Is she thin or fat? Does she have any behavioral problems? What is her skin like overall? Any chance of fleas? Any contact with cedar or other irritating chips or bedding?

You might clean them with peroxide once to start with, but it is a bit hard on healthy tissue (not as much as alcohol though). You can also start feeding her probiotics, in case its a yeast problem, they won't hurt her in any case. I just love a good vit E cream to sooth and heal skin problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Maggie is a rottie cross, black, not at all over weight, maybe 4-5 years old,
we checked her for fleas, none that we can see.
I'll try the probiotics.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

First - shave the hair back away from the hot spots, about an inch around each one so that the hair can't lay back over and stick to the oozing. Don't use peroxide, it damages healing tissue. Instead, use a good antibacterial soap or scrub (dial or chlorhexidine) to clean. A nice soothing antibiotic ointment is good as well. Another thing that I have seen work really well on these spots is Baby Magic lotion - the pink one. It's great for all kinds of skin irritations.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My old dog developed hot spots on his back, and they were in areas he couldn't chew. The vet suggested using a vinegar rinse once a day to change the PH of his skin, and prescribed an oral anti-fungal medication -- Ketoconazole. She said hot spots are from an internal fungus and it takes 10 days or more to see results. She added an antibiotic -- Simplicef -- 2 weeks later. It actually took about a month for them to clear up completely. In the meantime I changed him to a non gluten dog food. 
I've read that some dogs develop an intolerance to corn based dog food and hot spots can be a symptom of that intolerance. Also, since changing foods, the dog is more alert and doesn't seem to be in as much pain from arthritis as he was.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

She is fed raw rabbit, (no dog food) but we got hamburgers free from a store for her and she broke out from it..
She is a cone head today. She looks kinda depressed. But I cann't take her to the vet.
I'll started her on probitics and will switch to a different ointment.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

vc, you might try adding olive oil to the probiotics, or fish oil. Olive & fish oils cured my dog's hot spots for life; didn't have any probiotics. After she healed, I made sure there was always some of the one or the other oil on her food.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Buy a bottle of sulfodene.
It is made for treatment of hot spots and is cheap.
Tractor Supply Stores sell it.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We used Corona cream from the farm and ranch store. Shaved the spot and put it on, sometimes but very rarely we would need an antibiotic. These were caused by moisture if they got a mat, so we would at least shaved their butts so there was no hot spots. Once we figured it out we had no more. Not all are caused by food.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Shave the area.
Pour some benedryl liquid directly on the hotspot. It will take out about the half the redness within a half hour or so. 
Give antibiotics if needed or secondary infection from scratching.
If the benedryl doesn't help with repeated usage within 2-3 days, go to the vet for steroids. NOTHING works for hotspots as well as steroids. God love corticosteroids. They are great things when needed.


----------



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

Is she getting the bone, organs, etc from the rabbit? There is such a thing as "rabbit starvation" from just eating rabbit meat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

MaddieLynn said:


> Is she getting the bone, organs, etc from the rabbit? There is such a thing as "rabbit starvation" from just eating rabbit meat.


I don't think that is it. It's only wild rabbit that would cause this not the confiment raised rabbit that we have.
She does get alot of veggies from our garden and most of the time there is some kind of oil or fat on them. She's pretty spoilt.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

veggiecanner said:


> I don't think that is it. It's only wild rabbit that would cause this not the confiment raised rabbit that we have.
> She does get alot of veggies from our garden and most of the time there is some kind of oil or fat on them. She's pretty spoilt.


Veggies could be the issue! Root based crops carrots, sweet potatoes, etc high in sugar. Sugar converts to yeast. Yeast skin and ear issues.

Supplement with salmon oil or sardine anchovy oil. High in omega 3's and good for the skin. make sure there is no added ingredients such as soy. No olive or flax seed oil. Also can be an allergen.

Domestic rabbit should not be fed all the time as it is very low in fat. The dog needs red meat/bones/organs not just hamburg. Try feeding pork also as it is higher in fat and will offset the lower fat in the rabbit. 80%meat, 10% edible bone 10% organs.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Tea tree oil clears them up with a couple applications. It burns but after the burn is over it numbs it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Tea tree oil clears them up with a couple applications. It burns but after the burn is over it numbs it.


Careful with tea tree oil...we had a member here loose their dog from tea tree poisoning  
Just be careful.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Minelson said:


> Careful with tea tree oil...we had a member here loose their dog from tea tree poisoning
> Just be careful.


Oops sorry I mentioned it then


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Cliff said:


> Oops sorry I mentioned it then


It was not a bad idea, but it needs to be suggested as diluted  It can kill cats, and small dogs, or make them very ill if used full strength.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Tracy said:


> Veggies could be the issue! Root based crops carrots, sweet potatoes, etc high in sugar. Sugar converts to yeast. Yeast skin and ear issues.
> 
> Supplement with salmon oil or sardine anchovy oil. High in omega 3's and good for the skin. make sure there is no added ingredients such as soy. No olive or flax seed oil. Also can be an allergen.
> 
> Domestic rabbit should not be fed all the time as it is very low in fat. The dog needs red meat/bones/organs not just hamburg. Try feeding pork also as it is higher in fat and will offset the lower fat in the rabbit. 80%meat, 10% edible bone 10% organs.


Ok, I don't want to start an arguement, but are you saying dogs should only have meat. No veggies?


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

veggiecanner said:


> Ok, I don't want to start an arguement, but are you saying dogs should only have meat. No veggies?


Not just meat. You need to feed 80% meat, 10% edible bone and 10% organ meat with 5% of these organs being liver. 
You do NOT need to feed fruits or vegetables. Especially root based crops like sweet potatoes and carrots. 
See my post on Maura's post about vet wanting to feed premium dog food.
There is NO nutritional need for carbohydrates in a carnivores diet. Fruits and vegetables contain carbs especial root based crops.
Again high in sugar, sugar converts to yeast which causes skin and ear issues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Tracy said:


> Not just meat. You need to feed 80% meat, 10% edible bone and 10% organ meat with 5% of these organs being liver.
> You do NOT need to feed fruits or vegetables. Especially root based crops like sweet potatoes and carrots.
> See my post on Maura's post about vet wanting to feed premium dog food.
> There is NO nutritional need for carbohydrates in a carnivores diet. Fruits and vegetables contain carbs especial root based crops.
> Again high in sugar, sugar converts to yeast which causes skin and ear issues.


Raw Diet For Dogs: The Basics

My dog would cry if he couldn't have his salad with us every day. Or his soup in the winter.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

veggiecanner said:


> Raw Diet For Dogs: The Basics
> 
> My dog would cry if he couldn't have his salad with us every day. Or his soup in the winter.


I can put another 100 links up here that show you that vegetables are not needed. Not everything on the intent is the truth.
You can feed your dog what ever you want to but when you post about hot spot issues and then are not willing to look at the diet and put human emotions on your dog such as crying if he does not get his salad I honestly don't know what to tell you except I am sure he would be just as happy eating a nice meaty bone as he would eating a salad or a bowl of soup


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Tracy said:


> I can put another 100 links up here that show you that vegetables are not needed. Not everything on the intent is the truth.
> You can feed your dog what ever you want to but when you post about hot spot issues and then are not willing to look at the diet and put human emotions on your dog such as crying if he does not get his salad I honestly don't know what to tell you except I am sure he would be just as happy eating a nice meaty bone as he would eating a salad or a bowl of soup


Sure didn't come here for your atitude.
Your not being any help.
Dogs can not live on meat alone.
Wild dogs don't.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Odd that you p[osted this... my Rottie cross also just got a hot spot. 
I have been washing with cool water and applying Bag Balm... it's starting to look a bit better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Kazahleenah said:


> Odd that you p[osted this... my Rottie cross also just got a hot spot.
> I have been washing with cool water and applying Bag Balm... it's starting to look a bit better.


I am giving probiotics, benydryl, and using triple antibotic. Washing with dilute apple cider vinagar and it's almost gone.
I have a collar on her so she doesn't bother her self.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Here is a link to a thought provoking article:

Allergies Genetic or Induced?

I'd agree with her statements from my own experience (40 years of dog grooming, breeding and showing). I'd add one more aspect to that when she speaks of inflammation of the gut - show dogs have a very high incidence of whip worm, which attaches itself to the lining of the gut and is very damaging. A bad whipworm infestation will cause food reactions because of the inflammation and cause a dog to become allergic and sensitive to whatever it is eating at the time. It takes about six months for the gut to fully heal, then the food can possibly be reintroduced. 

Whip worm is very hard to diagnose with a fecal sample, a dog can have it for years and not happen to drop eggs on a fecal sample. However, the eggs, once dropped, are persistent in the environment for years. This is why show dogs often have whipworm, the dog shows are at the same locations year after year and become infested. You can't really do anything about the eggs, they are tough. 

We found that our show dogs were in much better overall health, coat and digestive vigor if we routinely wormed with fenbendazole. It's a very mild wormer. 

Symptoms of whipworm include: Stools with mucous or blood (usually when the dog is under stress), dry coat, particularly with a dry streak down the middle of the dog's back, coat with the tip ends of the guard hairs curled upwards, digestive problems, food intolerances, trouble with appetite or keeping weight on the dog, a sucked up gut and roached topline over the loin, general unthriftiness. 

One of our friends had English Setters that had constant problems with their health, right up to exploratory surgery to see if they could find out what was causing their gut problems... once she tried treating for whipworm, they improved dramatically and eventually became normal healthy dogs. 

You can get fenbendazole as a liquid from your vet. You can also get a powder to put on their food, but most dogs don't much like the taste and its hard to be sure they get a good dose.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

pancho said:


> Buy a bottle of sulfodene.
> It is made for treatment of hot spots and is cheap.
> Tractor Supply Stores sell it.


I agree with this suggestion. I always keep Sulfodene in the house.
It stops the itching and promotes fast healing.

Just be warned, it doesn't smell that great and it may sting just a bit when you put it on at first because it does have some alcohol in it, but it does provide relief. 

Be sure to read the label because there is an allergy warning for humans as well as dogs but in over 30 years, I've never had a problem.

I have 3 dogs, but my schlab (schnauzer-lab) suffers terribly in the summer. He is allergic to bug bites and his hind end goes virtually bald every year from loss of hair.
I put him on a fish/potato kibble, use the Sulfodene, and give him a tsp. of Benedryl every 8 hours if needed. (He's about 50 lbs.)
This gives him a great deal of relief.

And thanks to whoever it was that suggested the Gold Bond powder. I will give that a try on the parts he can't reach.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

GrannyCarol said:


> You can get fenbendazole as a liquid from your vet. You can also get a powder to put on their food, but most dogs don't much like the taste and its hard to be sure they get a good dose.


Thank you for this advice.
What I do to give meds is sprinkle or slowly pour a liquid on a thick piece of bread, then smear a bit of peanut butter, cheese spread or even gravy on top and they gulp it right down.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

For the liquid, I put it in a syringe to measure it and administer it by mouth without the needle, just squirt it in the back of the mouth, its easy and I know they got exactly what I had in mind. 

As far as Gold Bond, if you want to use a powder and not worry about the dog ingesting it, I really like Johnson & Johnson Vit E and Aloe baby powder. The power part is pure corn starch, so no worries there. You just don't want to go wild and get clouds of it in the air to breathe, since it is fine. For my own allergies I find that works better than Gold Bond.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

veggiecanner said:


> Sure didn't come here for your atitude.
> Your not being any help.
> Dogs can not live on meat alone.
> Wild dogs don't.


No attitude. I stated the facts. And again a dog needs more then just meat. They need organs because they are high in vitamins and they need edible bone so they get calcium and phosphorous.

As far as dogs not living on raw meat with bones and organs.
Tell my Great Dane that who lived till 14 years of age or my 8 year old still very much alive and healthy Dane that. None of my dogs have evr had anything but raw meat/bones/organs and some sardine oil for the Omega 3's.

FYI. Normal life span of a kibble fed Dane is 6-7 years of age so we must be doing something right. Last blood work done on a yearly check up the vet said to me. If I didn't know the age of this dog I think I would be looking at a 2 year olds blood tests. What ever you are doing keep doing it.

Granny carol, Thanks for posting that link. Interesting and something to look at further. If you read the comments also vaccine damage is brought up and over-vaccinating also causes immune issues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

The sticky at the top of this forum says I should give my dog veggies.
Are we going to argue that?
Also my dog who eats so many veggies does not have hot spots.

I didn't say my dog only gets rabbit. Wild rabbit which is on the lean side does cause some problem. But my dogs are getting domestic rabbit.
i saw no reason to go into full details of my dogs diet on this thread. 
But they get Bones, usually beef, but some time wild caught animals also.
We buy them from a butcher for $1.50 for a Ice bag full. Some times i can also get ground meat trimmings for the same price. The bones are mostly marrow bones, but some times they are also ribbs. we are not fond of the rabbit giblets so they get those.
When i do add carbonydrates it is usually an organic potato from our garden and as i said before they get chopped greens. Also organic.
unfortunately I made the mistake of giving them a few convienience store hamburgers, that is what has caused the hot spots. Not the rabbit or veggies.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

veggiecanner said:


> The sticky at the top of this forum says I should give my dog veggies.
> Are we going to argue that?
> Also my dog who eats so many veggies does not have hot spots.
> 
> ...


This will be my last post on this subject.

First and foremost I am glad your dogs hot spots are getting better.
Dogs or cats can not speak for them selves and I feel it is up to us humans to do the best we can for them. I love dogs, have 4 of my own. My last Dog Otis RIP had mobility issues not food related and I went as far as buying a mini van to take him back and forth for therapy weekly. We lost him in April but I know we did the best we could for him.

Now I don't know what thread you are reading in the raw feeding link but take a look at Goldenmom second post down.

If you want to feed vegetables and that makes you feel better or makes you think you are doing better by your dog by doing so knock yourself out. What I said is root based crops such as potatoes and carrots are high in sugar and can convert to yeast which can cause hot spots, skin problems or ear issues. 
If you want to feed potatoes go for it but I would do more research if I were you. Feed pureed leafy vegetables like Romain lettuce, or pureed squash. Less likely to be an allergen because they are not high in sugar.

If you truly think the dog had a reaction to beef then it was due to additives being in the beef not the beef itself or your dog would have the same issue when you fed beef bones. A rottie may be able to consume rib bones as the 10% edible bone but marrow bones would not be consumed in its entirety so this would be considered a recreational bone not an edible bone.

When you refer to giblets I am guessing you are referring to the organs like the heart, liver, kidney. When referring to 10% organ being in the diet this is secreting organs such as liver, spleen, pancreas. Also brains would be considered organ. Hearts, gizzards [in poultry] is considered muscle meat for feeding purposes not organs as they are not a secreting organ.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

veggiecanner said:


> I am giving probiotics, benydryl, and using triple antibotic. Washing with dilute apple cider vinagar and it's almost gone.
> I have a collar on her so she doesn't bother her self.


What dilution do you mix it?


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

Hotspots are not hard to treat - amoxi/pred, topical listerine, Bag Balm, whatever...

The difficulty is identifying the underlying cause of the itchiness that started them off. Sometimes it is food allergy; or inhalant allergy; or poor muggy temperatures mixed with poor hygiene. There is no one size fits all answerr.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Pyrenees said:


> Hotspots are not hard to treat - amoxi/pred, topical listerine, Bag Balm, whatever...
> 
> The difficulty is identifying the underlying cause of the itchiness that started them off. Sometimes it is food allergy; or inhalant allergy; or poor muggy temperatures mixed with poor hygiene. There is no one size fits all answer.


Exactly. To focus too heavily on one possibility can really waste your time when it might be their bedding, just damp and dirty skin under thick hair, or whatever. 

Some of the worst hotspots I've seen as a groomer were under the matted coat of an Old English Sheepdog that hadn't been groomed for a year and lived on a farm. Just awful - though I don't think that is the problem here! Also on dogs with thyroid problems. Most of the hot spots I am familiar with have been the result of dampness and either inhalant or contact dermatology (molds and mildews). These have been in dogs of every sort of diet. Not to say diet doesn't affect skin health, of course it does. Just keep looking.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Before my vet put our lab on allergy meds he had me try a teaspoon of natural unpasturized honey for her every day. 

Oak allergies cause those hot spots here and after about 2 weeks of honey she never again had one hot spot. They were always worse in the fall.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Tallabred said:


> Before my vet put our lab on allergy meds he had me try a teaspoon of natural unpasturized honey for her every day.
> 
> Oak allergies cause those hot spots here and after about 2 weeks of honey she never again had one hot spot. They were always worse in the fall.


intresting. Couldn't hurt to try that and see.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

I like using the dog food Nutro max it really helps I also give my dog a oatmeal bath I put the oatmeal in a sock and rub it on the body. She really likes to drink the water running off her body.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I was always allergic to oatmeal (as a food), I didn't try oatmeal baths.


----------

